# ACTION SHOTS !!!!!



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Show us your action shots !!!!


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

here are some of mine


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

They are beautiful..... thanks for the pics. COME ON EVERYONE......


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

they are all gorgeous horses!!! I don't have any action shots...oooh, maybe i have one going round the round yard lol.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I have some riding Cassey, not much action though.......









This is when I first got her.....wow, I had long hair..... :wink:


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

I tried to get an action shot just now. Zanath just stood the staring at me like "Why are you holding the lunge whip mum, i dont like it!" so she turned her bum to me...and that was her action lol.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

-ahem- I have a lot hahaha. Sorry guys for the picture flood.


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

here are some of Mischief:




























here are some of Sandy:




























Enjoy,
xxxx


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL Nice picture Anni!! What a spunky guy!! I love your expression when you were trying to get out of the way!! LOL! Priceless!!!

I couldn't help but notice the lead rope in your left hand, be careful wrappin' it around your hand like that sweetie, a lot of people break/dislocate their fingers/wrists that way (ouch!!)

*looks to the left, then to the right... steals Anni's horse and runs!!*

LOL! =)


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Good! I was about to say, it didnt seem like something you would do! Especially because your horse was so powerful, i was sure you had run into at least one person who lost a finger! LOL! I met a woman who lost her pinky for wrapping a stud chain around her hand, and one woman who like, shattered her wrist for coiling the rope around her hand.. after that i was like "Hmm.. never ever trying that!! LOL!"

*rides off into the sunset with Galeon.. gets promptly bucked off* XD


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Here:

*rides off into the sunset, and remembers she cant ride bareback and falls off*

LOL! Better? *giggles*

I have terrible balance bareback. My saddle is my crutch!


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Ann BEAUTIFUL MOOORRREEE PICS PLS..

I was so happy to wake :lol: today and see all the pics. Thanks guys. I will try and find more also.


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, we breeded Hhaflinges before I got Galeon and for 4 years I just went into the forest without saddle *lol and teaches Skippy! how to ride bareback*


----------



## Simon n Ginger LUVER (Jan 22, 2007)

I have aton so...











































































































































































































































I know sum arent the most actiony but


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Your white horse is SO pretty


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is anton, we used for the sulky. He is in paddock condition  . I am bringing him in to clean up. I felt bad..

.


----------



## Simon n Ginger LUVER (Jan 22, 2007)

Prince#Rider said:


> Your white horse is SO pretty


THe tiny pony??? OMG Snowflake was not that pretty like if you ride her. Trust me you would think she s the weirdest looking thing ever if you rode her just cause you'd hate her so much! She bucked me off 5 times in one year! devil pony!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Simon n Ginger LUVER said:


> Prince#Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Your white horse is SO pretty
> ...


I was talking about the fist pony in the pictures. (At first glance I thought it was white, but now that I look at it again, it's not :wink: 
). Is Simon it's name?


----------



## ISaidWhoaDangIt (Jan 23, 2007)

I've got to get a photo of our QH, Lady. She smiles on command. We tell her to smile for us, and she pulls up her upper lip and sticks her neck out and shows us her teeth. Usually it's her begging face, but she also does it when she's scared or something has upset her. :lol: 

Everyone's horses are very beautiful. I've enjoyed looking at all the photos.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I loved the bay horse! So pretty! and I loved all the pictures.
Now I need to post some more of Rose.... :wink:


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

My baby's.









































































Holly. x x x


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow what a great colour in the last lot of pics.

I found more.
This one is of my old PC horse, man he was the BEST.. Miss him. 









Jummping in New Zealand


----------



## Simon n Ginger LUVER (Jan 22, 2007)

Prince#Rider said:


> Simon n Ginger LUVER said:
> 
> 
> > Prince#Rider said:
> ...


Oh... Yeah thats Simon! He's a horse that can behave! THank god! (as long as you are REALLY strong! lol). Yeah alot of poeple think he is white but...


----------



## Simon n Ginger LUVER (Jan 22, 2007)

Our boyjack said:


> Wow what a great colour in the last lot of pics.
> 
> I found more.
> This one is of my old PC horse, man he was the BEST.. Miss him.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

The upload pic isn't working, and i want to share some action photos> this is why i hate computers! :twisted: lol!


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Showpony do you need a hand to post pics. Try this link http://www.biatch.com.au/resize/ 

let me know if this helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm trying again......................
OMG it's working!!  so here are some pics
(thanks ourboyjack!)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I love action shots- so more Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovesmack (Feb 5, 2007)

Our boyjack said:


> Show us your action shots !!!!



:/ whats happening on this pic? lol


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

This pics was one of three shots doing the barrel race. This would be coming down to the finish. 
this was back in my PC days. Destiny was the best ever, miss him heaps.


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

:lol: I found one of the others.


----------



## vampirecitrus (Feb 8, 2007)

some picture my friend took for me at summer camp. This was after a year off of riding


















vaulting! my mom took these so theres only one okay one

hope this works


----------



## jumpinginthedark (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi here are some of mine.














[/b]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Cool, keep 'em coming! lol

I love the vaulting pic!


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

here's one of me and scooter during a hunter pace in the fall....


----------



## Hufen (Feb 12, 2007)

You all have lovely horses and ponies! I'll get around to adding mine, I just have so many! :lol:


----------

